# Notifications



## Herald (Aug 12, 2017)

Sometimes members post in multiple active threads and lose track of who they are conversing with. This has recently happened to me. A member asked me a question and I missed responding to them in a timely manner. This was because I did not have my notifications turned on to alert me when someone replied to one of my posts. Having your notifications turned on to the proper setting can help you stay current on interesting threads, and allow you to respond to individuals you are engaged with. You can check on your notification settings by clicking on your screen name at the upper right-hand corner of the web page, and then Alert Preferences. You can set your alert preferences accordingly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

